# Sulky Molly



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She is feeling better I can tell when she sees people outside when I take her out for her business she gets all excited and wants to jump on them In the house though I get this poor me sulky facehno: She knows how to work me!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh I love her. Give her big hugs and kisses

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah what a sweetie x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I am giving her lots of hugs and kisses  She follows me everywhere if I am in the kitchen she comes and puts her head on my foot, if i'm at the computer same thing she is being very needy and looks so sad. She took her last pain killer just now but she doesn't seem in pain, now all she has left to take are her antibiotics. I wrap them in a little piece of cheese so she loves that 

I have never seen her so mellow in the house it seems so weird......I remember when we first got her I would of paid lots of money to have her be this quiet but now I miss my crazy little Molly!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Crazy Little Miss Molly will be back - in the meantime enjoy Miss Mellow and give her all the love she needs


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe, poor little thing, lots of cuddles needed for sure...the crazy will come back...lol


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah she's so cute even if a little fed up...

She'll be up n about in no time 

xxx


----------



## Bev13 (Jan 29, 2013)

Lexi had her stitches out yesterday and got rid of "the cone of shame". She was really subdued for the first few day, exactly like Molly looks in her pic, but was soon back to her normal naughty self  x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad to hear that Lexi is all healed can't wait for that day. She has a bit more pep today but still lies around a lot and sleeps. I think she misses her walks a lot she loves going on walks in the park


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Just like a child! It's her way of saying "Poor me. i want you to make a fuss of me". Who can resist a face like that! Just so cuddleable.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Extra cuddles coming her way


----------

